# Best HPS bulb



## Bongofury (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking to purchase a back up HPS bulb and there are so many to choose from on Amazon. Both 1000 and 600 watt bulbs.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2016)

IMO the high priced bulbs just aint worth it.  like a designer tag on clothing; the cheap clothes can keep you just as warm  

find a good middle ground bulb IMO.  and replace em often.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2016)

If you are running an electronic ballast then I highly recommend the Digilux bulbs. I have tested them against other bulbs and used a light meter and found that they are worth a few extra bucks for what they put out. They last a long time before they begin to degrade, about 18months give or take. And they aren't super expensive. I also use the IPower bulbs and they work well but degrade faster and have lower initial lumens than the Digilux by about 15%. 

However my testing was done a few years ago so all of that could be completely opposite by this point with the way technology and companies work. But I still like the Digis.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 17, 2016)

http://www.eyehortilux.com/products/high-pressure-sodium#shps


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 17, 2016)

I prefer the Digilux bulbs too......

https://www.1000bulbs.com/search/?q=digilux


----------



## Bongofury (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge everyone.


----------

